# Your handsomest rooster



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I want to see them! I need a new rooster and don't know what breed I want to get one from. I had an australorp that was awesome with his hens, he would stand guard from sun up , till he herded them into the coop. He would find pieces of food, worms, etc, and call them all over and I NEVER saw him eat anything by himself.


I had a New Hampshire Red named Chet, however, that was the meanest SOB on the planet. :hammer:

This rooster I have now, I have no idea what he is, but he does not like white hens, he chases them off and wont let them anywhere near the flock.

So....show me your handsome guys, and tell me what youve had good and bad luck with. Here is my current one.


----------



## Lionrose (Jun 4, 2006)

A young roo, out of the last hatch late last fall. He is so pretty we decided to keep him around.

D


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Shygal..what breed is your guy? I know a few beauticians that would love some of that saddle!! Can I guess..Americana? bee


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

A California White hen crossed with whatever rooster had no business throwing blue chicks had this guy;









I can't get a good picture of the little cuss, but I've also got a lovely young Buff Barred rooster who was the product of a Cali White and a Buff Orpington. He is still too young to crow, but takes tender care of his hatchmate. His mother, though she was a leghorn, sat and hatched him and 5 others. Poor things seemed cursed and I'm down to him and a pullet, but he will be my flock rooster when he's old enough.

Waiting to be supper, I've got a Black Sex-Link x Production Red rooster who is _gorgeous_. Shimmery black, with dark red neck and hackle feathers, each having a black line down the center. I've no real use for him and he doesn't have a stand-out personality, but DD is campaigning to pen him with our black hens for a couple of weeks just because he's so pretty and she LOVES black hens and can't get enough of them. Any time a black chick hatches I hear "I'm keeping it! That one's mine!"

Edited to add;
All I've got is mutts, but I'm breeding them for good rooster personality, laying ability and being pretty. I'll be penning them in breeding groups soon, the pictured rooster with my Cali Whites and black hens (all BSL or BSLxPR) for very good laying hens with lots of blues.
And my Splash Wheaton Ameraucana with my wildly colored EE hens, who's feather color is spectacular but egg color is blah (pink my eye, it's brown) I'm hoping he'll get some green eggs back in there without losing color and laying ability, as I hate waiting 7 months for eggs from EE pullets.
I sell the eggs really cheaply if anyone wants to hatch some.


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

I think most of our roosters are pretty darn hansom. We just culled 8 yesterday and they all were nice looking birds.

Peter is our best rooster. He is Buff Orpington. He is our oldest. He has all the older hens under him, he gets along with our Turkeys, they all hang out together. I have a Black Austrorp, which has a pretty big harem and they stay in the back yard, while Peter is mostly in the front. I have a couple of New Hampshire Reds to make my flock beefier, and they seem to do pretty well. Don't have a big following though.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Some pretty boys here! I can't resist. Here's ours: 

Main Flock Roo - "Black Beard" (Americana/GL Wyandotte cross)



Back up roo: "State & Main" (Langshan/BC Marans cross)










They both absolutely shimmer in the sunshine - not that we have much of that ever.

Edited to ad: Worst roos - in immediate succession no less, Light Brahma and Blue Silky. I swear that silky was rabid!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I think my guy is an Americana. He's the best roo ever. Protective over the hens, fusses at them if they leave the coop too early in the morning, finds them food, and has never been aggressive to any humans. 

I can never get a decent pic of him, but here's a couple of him on the ground and one of him up on the roost.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a picture of the regal King Solomon. He was an absolutely perfect rooster, but we ate him anyway. I could tell that his son (Uncle Heini) was going to be even prettier, so we let Uncle Heini live and ate Solomon. Both of them were/are Easter Eggers.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhhh I love the pictures. I want chickens so bad.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)




----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Tiempo, you posted pics of these beauties before. What again are they? I remember they were crosses, but can't recall quite. Blue Andalusian over something, if I'm remembering right. They're so pretty! Pink legs and all!


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

There are some very pretty Americana and Easter Eggers here. Mine were nowhere near that colorful. Although I do have an EE hatch that has some rich colors on her, but my nearly white one lays the biggest eggs.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

LFRJ said:


> Tiempo, you posted pics of these beauties before. What again are they? I remember they were crosses, but can't recall quite. Blue Andalusian over something, if I'm remembering right. They're so pretty! Pink legs and all!


BLRW roo and Blue Andie hen


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

OMG, that crele rooster.

*faints*

You've all got some pretty boys, but he takes the cake for me!!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

this is my Pheonix, he is my favorite


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Is that the one who lived in the tree across the way for so long Ksal? HOw did that end anyway?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

yep thats the one, i finnally caught him and his mate by letting my rooster out with his hens and the two roosters got in a fight, so i netted the pheonix when he was distracted, then his mate decided to walk in to the pen to eat a few days later, now they all live happily in my coop, the pheonix is the boss of the EE roosters and everyone is doing great,


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm always astounded at how pretty roosters are.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I LOVE all these beautiful roosters!! Great thread! 

Here's mine, they are brothers - White Leghorns.


----------



## DTChickens (Jan 18, 2012)

American Gamefowl

















































Oriental Games

























Old English Bantam (No longer have)









Just a few I have, excellent birds in my opinion. But not suggested if you're looking for more than one cock, unless you keep them separated. 

God bless,
Daniel.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

bee said:


> Shygal..what breed is your guy? I know a few beauticians that would love some of that saddle!! Can I guess..Americana? bee


I dont know what he is, he kind of wandered over here one day and stayed lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Theyre all beautiful!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Silver laced Wyandotte rooster. He is now 4 years old and I still keep him.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Shygal, I wouldn't have a clue what breed your boy is, but his COLORING is called Crele, and they are highly sought after. He has BEAUTIFUL coloring! Do you hatch out his chicks?? Oh, man, that's like having an accidental Friesian land in your pasture! I'm so drooling.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I didnt know the coloring had a name  , I did get some chicks hatched, I only have one left of that batch, Ill try to get a picture of her. She looks like a partridge type , almost like my ameraucanas without the tufts, but her mom was the golden laced wyandotte


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

*keeps digging through the pictures* Surely I have better photos of our gentleman we have left?? lol ....guess I need to break out the camera today!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Okay, these are the 4 we have left....can't decide which is the handsomest 
Pardon the lousy cell phone pics..need to break out the good camera 

His name is Al, lol










A barred rock roo who, now that we got rid of the other roos isn't nearly as nice, grr










And 2 BLRW's...think I like the darker one better, not sure though.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

today's pic of my Blue Crele Longtail rooster..he is about 4 years old and lost some comb points to frostbite 2 years ago..not the best pic but you get an idea of his feathers.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Two of mine, an EE and a Buckeye. Unfortunately, they both got snatched by a fox last year.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's Elvis...Easter Egger. Such a sweet rooster, let's kids pick him up and pet him...gentle with the ladies, follows me around the yard. Can you tell I'm partial to him?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Our Barred Rock rooster, Amos. He is an awesome rooster. Not overly noisy, easy on the hens, protective of his flock and sweet with us humans.


----------



## Adrescher7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Stonewall Jackson, Barred Rock rooster, taken in from the City Police Dept. Sweet as can be. Got his name because he doesn't move. Drop things nearby, make sudden movements and he wont move. Just keeps looking forward like the General















, O

Chirp, Originally named Chirpy when I got him. Lakenvelder breed. Picked him up for free off of craigslist! Unfortunately he likes to fight, and has learned several times that hes no match for a size 13 Justin Boot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

J.R. is pretty plain compared to all those fancy birds, but he's a good Rooster


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Is JR a buff orpington? They are all so beautiful


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh my, there's so much eye candy here! Thank you everyone who put up a pic; it's as much fun as going to the fair!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shygal said:


> Is JR a* buff orpington*? They are all so beautiful


Yes he is.

He was grown when I got him and I've had him for over 4 years, so I think he's close to 6 years old.

He's very tame, and keeps a good watch out for hawks.

He has spurs over 2 inches long, and he has a funny "goose stepping" way of walking so they don't hit his legs.

He's also HUGE compared to the other chickens


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Bearfootfarm, Oh I like him! We're looking at adding some buff orpingtons this spring, this isn't making waiting easier, lol


----------



## chefed (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my fellow, a Golden Laced

Untitled by Chef Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

It kind of looks like your Buff O has gnarly feet. Is that due to age or injury? Or did/does he have mites?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

jennigrey said:


> It kind of looks like your Buff O has gnarly feet. Is that due to age or injury? Or did/does he have mites?


He came with Scaly Leg Mites
That picture is about 4 years old


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Here is my fellow, a Golden Laced


He's a pretty boy.
His outlined breast feathers remind me of a Sebright


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

[/IMG]
What kind is he?...Buck wandered over here when he found out there were a bunch of RIR's unattended....he stayed.


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

My boys-not the best pix







/[/IMG] Sir Dudley (Do-Right)








[/IMG] Liberace


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

elevenpoint said:


> What kind is he?...Buck wandered over here when he found out there were a bunch of RIR's unattended....he stayed.


Thats how I got my rooster too!


----------



## Messianic4 (Jan 18, 2007)

tojo66 said:


> My boys-not the best pix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Birds...I need to get my best Hatchery Roo's on here..(if I can ever figure out how too)


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

This is my Danish Brown Leghorn, Lucky. He got his name about 3 weeks ago when a dog got into the pen about 2 AM. All he lost was some tail feathers, but he and the pullets are very skittish now. 










He is definitely luckier than his Buff Minorca buddy, may he RIP as well as the 3 girls that went with him.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

lisa's garden said:


> Here's Elvis...Easter Egger. Such a sweet rooster, let's kids pick him up and pet him...gentle with the ladies, follows me around the yard. Can you tell I'm partial to him?


Looks like he lays red eggs. He's definitely a keeper!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Silver laced Wyandotte rooster. He is now 4 years old and I still keep him.


Oh my...that is one beautiful bird!


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> J.R. is pretty plain compared to all those fancy birds, but he's a good Rooster


That looks like my rooster Arvie! I like Buff Orpingtons. Good dual purpose birds.
I have a JR also. Hatched one of Arvie's sons last year. Call him JR, for junior rooster!

SPIKE


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

We ate our best looking roo...he was also the early riser...3am. Guess he needed the extra time to COMB his feathers.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

pancho said:


>


Very pretty. I think I might try some of these this year.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

DayBird said:


> Very pretty. I think I might try some of these this year.


My favorite breed. Not much in the way of egg layers but definately one of the best at raising chicks and free ranging.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

[QUOTE="SPIKE";5691360]That looks like my rooster Arvie! I like Buff Orpingtons. Good dual purpose birds.
I have a JR also. Hatched one of Arvie's sons last year. Call him JR,* for junior *rooster!

SPIKE[/QUOTE]

My friend who gave him to me has about 100 chickens, and has JR's father, so they had named him "Jr".

We just changed it to JR since he was gong to be our only rooster.

We've been really happy with the BO's and the Barred Rocks.
I have some Cochins that are pretty to look at, but they don't lay many eggs


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

pancho said:


>


Amazing plumage!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

jennigrey said:


> Amazing plumage!


Thank you. He was getting old in that picture. You should have seen him when he was young.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay...want the truth?

The most handsome rooster we ever raised, was unfortunately, our first one. (note my avatar).

From the beginning, when I lived in the city and could only drool over McMurrays, I wanted Campines. Eventually, we moved to the country and I got my wish...only, of the three campine chicks we got, they were all males. The following summer, I HAD to learn to butcher chickens, and much as i loved him "Steve" was the volunteer.



















In retrospect, if I'd only known what i had, I'd have never sacrificed him - he was such a beautiful guy.

To this day, on our farm, in homage - any extra cockerels whose fate is pretty much sealed, get's name "Steve" 
If I could only choose one breed to raise, I guess i'd have to raise Campines, in hopes of one day reacapturing the glamor of this handsome boy. Ashamed to say, in my ignorance, I killed him. But then, he left quite a legacy behind.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

This is my Barnevelder Roy. He's a great rooster. I never thought I'd pay money for a rooster but when I saw him in a craigslist ad, I had to get him. He's pretty quiet, not hateful, easy on the hens, and is nice to look at. I have his 1/2 barnie son but he looks nothing like him and is hard on the hens. He's going away as soon as I can find a home for him. He may mellow out when he gets older but the teenage hormones on that rooster drives me insane and the hens don't appreciate it either. Dh wants to eat him but I'm just not there yet. I know I need to get there eventually but there is a mental block there.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Here is our gorgeous and very sweet Blue/Wheaten Ameracauna roo "Houdini". He is not only the head of the flock but even protects his "humans" if he sees any other threats out there in the field. He used to sit on my lap when I would milk the goats when he was a baby. 










The second one is our Lavender Orpington, roo "Big Blue" (even though he is a a lavender). He doesn't chase my family, but will chase strangers in the pasture and it's then that Houdini puts him in his place.










Lastly, these are my two Silky roosters, "Roo Roo" and Elvis. Roo Roo is friendly and Elvis has an attitude, but even when he tries to "attack" me, it feels like nothing more than a sock being thrown at me.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Another pic of a favorite rooster of mine.
Haven't got any chicks out of him yet. May not be fertile.


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

These aren't great pictures, but they're all I can get to right now.
Here's our first, oldest, and most protective guy, Prince, a RIR. We've had him for almost 3 years now, and he was almost grown when we got him. He's a good protector for his gals, but not aggressive toward us.









This is Larry, our Black Australorp. He shares a big tractor with his own little harem. I don't tell Prince, but Larry is my favorite. His iridescent feathers are gorgeous, he's fairly quiet, and much more laid back than Prince.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

pancho said:


> Another pic of a favorite rooster of mine.
> Haven't got any chicks out of him yet. May not be fertile.


Hey now, I'm not sure of the rules, but that may be cheating. 

He is very handsome, indeed. May I ask you to start another thread showing pictures of your pheasants; if you would please. I'd love to see them and photos of your pigeons and setup but don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## patty12 (Jan 25, 2011)

[/IMG]
Silkie rooster.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Roo Roo and Elvis :rotfl:

Houdini is beautiful!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

DayBird said:


> Hey now, I'm not sure of the rules, but that may be cheating.
> 
> He is very handsome, indeed. May I ask you to start another thread showing pictures of your pheasants; if you would please. I'd love to see them and photos of your pigeons and setup but don't want to hijack this thread.


Sorry, I got the rooster when I bought some chickens. Don't recognize the breed and hoped someone might help. I put him with several different hens including white rock, buffs, and americana. Didn't get a single fertile egg.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Pancho..what are the chances that that "rooster" is a pheasant-peafowl cross?? That would make it sterile(most are). They can cross as they are closely related..as I understand it guineas can cross with peafowl also..that cross would explain the tails' shortness and the awesome colors...?? Wait!! The pic is hard to see but is there a peafowl crest on that bird???

Sigh..me thinks I've been taken....so is that a Peacock who's "train" has not grown back in yet after a moult?


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Well it aint' a chicken!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

bee said:


> Pancho..what are the chances that that "rooster" is a pheasant-peafowl cross?? That would make it sterile(most are). They can cross as they are closely related..as I understand it guineas can cross with peafowl also..that cross would explain the tails' shortness and the awesome colors...?? Wait!! The pic is hard to see but is there a peafowl crest on that bird???
> 
> Sigh..me thinks I've been taken....so is that a Peacock who's "train" has not grown back in yet after a moult?


No, just joking.
It is an impeyan pheasant rooster.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Merritt (Feb 24, 2011)

DTChickens said:


> American Gamefowl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel you have some fine looking birds. I will have to say the first picture you have is a great looking cock. To me game roosters are some of the most beautiful chickens there are.


----------



## DTChickens (Jan 18, 2012)

Merritt said:


> Daniel you have some fine looking birds. I will have to say the first picture you have is a great looking cock. To me game roosters are some of the most beautiful chickens there are.


Merritt, thanks for the compliments. I share the same view as you, I've found very few breeds that looked as beautiful to me as gamefowl.

Here are a few more birds.



























Newly acquired Malay bantam


----------

